# does anyone else have a trikke?



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

Just wondering. I just got a second hand trikke for cheap, and wanted to try it out for a workout. I love riding my bike, and have been riding in a park that seems like it would be ideal for the trikke. I hadn't really thought about them till I saw a couple of them in the park. It looked like a full body workout. I stopped one lady to talk to her, she seemed to be having problems and was walking her trikke.
Now I understand why- it's very difficult. I saw one of the other people today, and he was breezing around the park like it was so easy. So at least I know it can be done. I've been practicing every day and it IS a very good workout, but I haven't mastered it yet, so I am probably working even harder than I should.
There is a local group, but I've posted on the website and I hear nothing but crickets, so maybe it's not very active. I think if I could see someone else and maybe follow them, I might be able to get it.
Anyway, thought there might be someone else who is also enjoying these things.
vickie


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Thumper has one. She posted some info in the walking thread, I think, and maybe in another thread. I was intrigued with how they work. There are some YouTube videos with instructions on getting started with one.

Edited to add:
She posted the picture and description in her thread about the Susan Komen walk for breast cancer. Here is the link to that thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,24504.0/all.html


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I do indeed have one...I have the Trikke 78 CS, upgraded to all air wheels (which I recommend...)

It's definitely a heck of a workout once you learn how to ride it, but it's very low impact and you can burn a whole lot of calories without feeling too worked-out. There are a lot of videos on You Tube...watch them carefully and you can pick up a lot of tips. And join Trikketalk.com -- the guys there are very helpful (and are the ones who out up some of the best videos...) Mostly, you have to be unafraid of leaning--push the left handgrip to go left, push the right to go right, and lean your body into it. You do the same motion on a bicycle without really thinking about it, but with that you're pedaling for motion. The Trikke will move just from the leaning motions (and you'll have to steer back and forth a bit, too...imagine weaving through cones, like a slalom...) and eventually you'll find your legs are pumping, too.

Which one do you have? Some are harder to learn on than others. The T12, with its larger wheels, is the most difficult to learn on (though the fastest once you get the hang of it) and the versions with rear polyurethane wheels are the easiest. I started with rear polys but upgraded to air after a couple of weeks, because it's a much, much smoother ride on air.

Really, it's my 2nd favorite toy, after my motorcycle. well, maybe 3rd favorite. I have the Spouse Thingy, too...


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a trikke 8, version 2. I think the front tire can be upgraded to rubber, not sure. It's not a new one, but hasn't been used much. I do have a creak in the steering tube, but can't seem to follow the videos on compressing it. I can't get my fork off. I started looking for one after seeing a couple in the park and taking a new interest in the infomercial that I always previously skipped. I found this one for $75 and had to have it. I think it's either a 2003 or 2008 model, but I can't tell.
All my wheels are poly. There is a lot of vibration, but since I'm not really riding any distance, it's not a problem yet. So far I'm going round and round a little parking lot at the park. I haven't got it down yet. I posted on trikketalk, but in the missouri forum, and there seems to be nobody else there. I joined a local meetup group that does fun rides, but haven't managed to make one yet. I posted there in case someone local would be willing to help me, but apparently that website isn't very active either. Wherever I go, there doesn't seem to be anyone answering my posts. I knew if I just posted in kindleboard SOMEONE would respond!!! 
I'm a little afraid I'm not ready to try to ride with others- I'm sure they want to get on with the ride and not wait to see if I can even get moving. Of course I can kick a lot, and that's a really great quad workout, but I don't think that's how the trikke is supposed to work.
my husband doesn't get it, but then, it's hard for him to understand my thing for my dogs, my bike, and now, my trikke. So I am all alone, and nobody to talk about my new trikke with!!!! I don't have anyplace near my house to practice, so I've been driving the 30 minutes to this park to practice. I'm manged to practice every day since I got it, which has been about a week. Today was pretty good, even though the park was crowded I was brave and practiced (not easy for me when people are watching). I really enjoyed watching that other trikker going by as he did his laps (2 mile loop); for some reason it was encouraging to see someone breezing easily on the road I'd been struggling with- it means it's not the trikke, or the road- it's me, and I can work on that!!!
I've watched the videos, I wish I could find the infomercial so I could DVR it and watch that as well. My internet isn't great for downloading videos so there's lots of buffering and nothing plays all the way through. Of course, since I got my trikke, I've never seen the informercial again.
thanks!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

If that's really a T8 and has all poly wheels, you have a _really_ old one, I'd guess 2003 since that's around the time they came out and all they all had the poly wheels. The T8 now is all-air (which is what my T78 because when I slapped the rear air tires on it.) If those are the original tires, you might find new ones will help your progress...if you know the size of the wheels on your model, you can get replacements here.

For the clicking in your steering column, there's a guy at Midwest Trikke that makes a compression tool, and I think he's the only one who does. It's supposed to be really easy with it...but I haven't tried it so I can't swear to that.

At Trikke Talk, try posting in the Inside Scoop forum. The local fora are going to be hit and miss, but just about everyone checks into Inside Scoop.

The day I got mine, I was stoked to get it to move. And the next day I spent a couple of hours just going around the court we live on. Round and round... my neighbors thought I was nuts. After that I got enough confidence to take it to a school parking lot and then the park, with the Spouse Thingy tagging along on his rollerblades. He decided I was having way too much fun and got one for himself...now he rides as often as he can. He's hooked.

It took him a bit to get the hang of it... he was wobbly, looked like he was afraid he was going to fall off, leaned his body in the direction opposite of where he was pushing the Trikke...probably like every other brand new Trikke rider. Before you know it, you're going to be riding that thing around your neighborhood and doing miles at a time. Just don't give up, because once you do get it, it's freaking awesome.

I feel competent on it, but still not good enough to try those group rides. I'm sure they're all patient, but I have a really big ego


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

I'd found a site where someone gave info on how to tell how old the trikke is by the serial number sticker. Mine doesn't have a serial number sticker, but on the bottom of the foot pads there is stamped into the metal "H7-03", so I'm guessing 03. My wheels seem to have very little wear on them. I think this version could be changed to "FAT", or an air tire put on the front with a kit that included a fork and the tire, but can't find any kits anywhere. I've read the poly wheels are easier to learn on, so will stick with them for now. I'll look into the compression tool.
I've heard there will be a new infomercial coming out this year.  I think the people I saw at the park all have the 12 version- big wheels, they seemed to stand very high off the ground.
what version did your husband get? Wish my husband would get into it.  If I found a child version at a  yard sale I'd get one for my son, but for now he's learning the razor scooter.
vickie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm not sure the older Trikkes can be converted to air, but as little as I know I could very well be wrong. 

The Spouse Thingy has the T78 air, but where I got mine from Amazon, he got his locally from Sports Chalet. At some point we're going to go to San Francisco and rent a couple of the T12 for an hour or two just to try them...you can go faster on those, and I'm all about going faster


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

had a great day with my trikke- at the park I met up with a lady here who is a dealer and trainer for trikke. She gives test rides on the different models, and also does lessons. I didn't do a lesson- not sure I could go for an hour, but she showed me some stuff and it was really helpful. She had a T8 with air wheels, and let me try it out. She is going to check into if mine can be converted to all air or just the front tire. She checked mine over and said it was overall in good shape, I might want to replace the wheels if I don't convert to air. It was so helpful to have her show me what to do, then walk along beside me and give me tips as i was doing what she told me. She was a very good instructor; if I had $40 with no place to go, I would definitely do a lesson. I will attend a fun ride this weekend, she is also leading a fitness ride, but I know I am not ready for that. That should be very helpful as well.
It's also good to know I got a good deal on my trikke, and that it looked to her like it hadn't got much use, and didn't look like it had been abused. The brakes and all the bearings checked out ok.
vickie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

That's awesome! It's always iffy buying a used one because you don't know if the seller tried to roll it backwards or jumped over things... It's cool you get to try the fun ride; I would have to drive a long way to join one and they're usually on weekends which just doesn't work for me.

How'd you like that T8 air? Was it easier or more difficult than yours?


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

I liked it, but not sure if it seemed to work better than mine because while I was on it she was walking beside me telling me what to do next, so I was able to actually get it going without kicking off, and ride easier. Once she was gone and I was on mine, I was all alone and trying to remember everything. Eventually I did actually get it going without kicking off though. It's rainy here so I wasn't able to go back to the park yesterday and see if I retained anything. I really liked the blue color of it though, matte finish kind of denim blue.
She is going to put air tires on mine, and also the cable assembly for easy folding and a water bottle holder. I'm very excited!! 
I'm also hoping for enough dry time today to get to the park and try to practice what I learned.
vickie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I hyper focused on starting without kicking off for a while..then decided I'd rather be rolling. I know *how* to start it static, but I almost always kick once just to get going faster.  

You're going to like the air tires, I think. They make asphalt so much more comfortable, especially when it's not perfectly smooth. 

I'm really stoked you found an instructor there...I'd probably have to drive an hour and a half to San Francisco for one, and I *hate* driving to SF...


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I never heard of these things before reading this thread. Man, those things look like fun. I want one.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

You don't just want one. You NEED one. 
One of the most fun workouts I've ever had...


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

it really is a great full body workout. Maybe once I learn how to do it better, it won't be so much, but right now it's way more work than my bike. I can cruise ten miles no problem, but this thing I'm sweating in five minutes of it. It's a challenge. I am really looking forward to the fun ride sunday, so far there are 9people signed up, I think I will learn a lot just watching others.  I think one reason you don't see so many of them is the infomercial- people buy them off the infomercial and many probably never figure out how to get it going and give up on it.
Although I can't afford a new one right now, if you buy one from a dealer (they go to a course to be certified as an instructor) they give you a free lesson.  I could order the wheels and put them on myself, but if I do it through her, she'll install them and also check my steering column and compress it if it needs it, and go over it thoroughly.
It seems like there's a lot of activity in florida with these, as well as california. I don't see many around here, but there are around 30 people on the local trikke meetup site.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Today was the first time we've ever seen anyone else on anything like it...10-12 year old kid on a Trikke knockoff wiggling his way down the road. It was sloppy, but he had it moving, and he was obviously having fun. Didn't want to tell him the one he was one was a POS and wouldn't last long... but hey! Someone else with something at least close!


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

really getting into this trikke! I went to the fun ride with my 6 year old on his little training wheel bike, and we had a blast. I try to ride every day, 2-4 miles- whatever he will go that day.
the trainer took my old trikke to put rubber tires on it, and left me a loaner- a t78 with rubber wheels. I've put 25 miles on it since I've had it!! It seems like by riding every day I'm improving by leaps and bounds- I think I've found out how to do it, and now we really cover the ground. Not so fast, but steady at least, and no need to kick off to get going. I'm not doing big hills, but some long gradual ones. The kind you can't really tell are hills when you are just looking at them.
now I can't wait to get my trikke back to see if it's just as much fun!
vickie


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I've never seen or heard of these before. Had to google and youtube it to understand what it was and how to use it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

...and now you want one. You NEED one...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I like, but I need diploma first... (or give up my year membership at the gym I never go to


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I read this post out of curiosity because my husband builds trikes, three-wheeled motorcycles. So we do have a trike and we love it. It's not much exercise though.  
L.J.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I looked at the trikke site.  Checked for dealers / trainers.  Locator / map shows one close by, but it's in a residential area.  No businesses / commercial properties there.  Could it be a house with a little sign in front?  Want to check it out.


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

I think the dealers are people who have been through the trikke trainer course and work out of their home, although there are actual shops in some areas (florida, iowa, probably california). The local one near me is probably a private residence as well. She has a trailer so can come to a park or something and give free demo rides, or she will come to your location to demo a trikke. I've never been to a shop if she has one, she always meets me in the park where I ride.
I did not buy my trikke from her, I found it on an online classifieds site. But she will still help out with classes or parts and maintenance. If someone were to get a new one, it would be good to get from a dealer- she gives two days of lessons with the trikke. That's very valuable, since there's a learning curve with these things. You can muddle through on your own, like me, but the brief time I spent with her getting tips on  how to ride it really saved me weeks of frustration, and I really improved more in those 15 minutes than if I'd spent a week on my own.
now it's still good exercise, but it's also a LOT more fun than when it was just exercise.
vickie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I looked at the trikke site. Checked for dealers / trainers. Locator / map shows one close by, but it's in a residential area. No businesses / commercial properties there. Could it be a house with a little sign in front? Want to check it out.


It could be someone operating out of their garage; they may just be a trainer and not sell Trikkes themselves.

If they're listed on the Trikke site, they're trained to train...and they can likely point you towards a local source for the actual Trikke. I got mine on Amazon, but I know a lot of people prefer seeing it before buying it...


----------

